# Barnes County Wildlife Federation



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I hope this forum gives folks a chance to share ideas about club projects- events from around the state. Clubs are always looking for ideas and maybe we can find out what worked and what didn't. Like a lot of people, I didn't get active in the club when hunting was good. That was my mistake.
BCWF has several projects on the list right now: Pheasant chicks coming in early May to be raised and released-- Constructing a public walking access on the Little Dam at Valley City-- Christmas tree reefs going into Lake Astabula-- "Take a kid fishing day" will be coming up this spring-- We met with USFW to review a cooperative effort plan to renovate the uplands on some WPAs in Barnes County. This would take out the invasive grasses and reseed with the dense nesting cover, which would be good for all species and provide winter cover as well.


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

has anyone been up to barnes lake? that has gotten big since i last saw it
anyone here from woodworth?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

bb, Barnes Lake is north of Woodworth a few miles isn't it? Never fished it myself, but have hunted grouse in the area. Do you belong to a wildlife club? How many people in the club? Got any club projects going? If so, post them up so we can find out what others are doing around the state. Thanks.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

bb, John French is the president of the Grand Forks Wildlife Federation. They have a good club in that organization and I'm sure you could contact him to inquire about activities they are working on. Most wildlife clubs have projects that need willing workers, projects that benifit the outdoors, and it is a good way to meet people with the same goals and interests. Go to a meeting or two and introduce yourself. Take a friend along too.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

BCWF meets May 14, 7pm, VFW Club, VC. Free burgers 6-7 pm for paid up members. Last month the club finished the new walking access and picnic area at the Little Dam, put out the 10th annual Christmas tree reefs in Lake Ashtabula, and installed the new dock and swimming area at Clauson Springs.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

BCWF next meeting-Kelly's Crossing-June 11-free buffalo burgers at 6:30 for all paid up members-663 pd to date. June 17, 19, 23, 24, 26 Summer Hunter Ed-Gaylon Hanson-tel 845-1419. June 21, 22-Summer Walleye Tournament at Ashtabula Crossing. June 24-NDGF trout fisheries meeting at VFW 7 pm-opinions wanted. July 2-fall turkey deadline. July 8-Trap shoot fun night-VC Trap Club 6:30 pm-all proceeds go to hunter ed classes. July ?-bullhead derby-watch for posters. August 13 Summer picnic-fish fry for members and their families. At VC Hatchery-kids can fish in the kids pond. August 21-Jakes Day at VC Trap Range-Outdoor ed for kids 17 and younger. Pre-register by Aug.14-inquire at USFW-845-3466. August?--youth pheasant hunt- date to come.

BCWF has put numberous canoe access points on the Sheyenne below the Baldhill Dam. The latest access point at Little Dam will put you south of town. The water is running high, perfect time to go. Drift it and enjoy.


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Dick:

How did the walleye derby turn out? I think they got their walleye chop 

If any of you are considering membership in BC, mark your calendar for their annual fish fry August 13 at the Fish Hatchery. It's a great opportunity to meet with a great bunch of guy's and gals.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Mr. Leier, When Ron Manson's dog Jake didn't take first, I just cried. The other boys caught some nice fish, I think there were a fair number of eyes over six #, at least one eight, a 15 # northern, several over 13 #s and a bunch of generaly nice fish. We'll get the placings up.


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Thanks for the quick response....but please go easy on the Mister. :beer:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

August 13-Paid up member summer picnic/fish fry/corn on the cob....6:30 PM-National Fish Hatchery....bring a salad or dish to share...BCWF guarentees your appetite will be filled. Little kids can fish in the stocked pond. BCWF has 633 paid up members.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Dick,

I was glad to hear about the wheat bale project that you are coordinating. I believe that we will be coordinating some transportation to take advantage of that. Thanks.

Scraper


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I didn't co-ordinate it, just helped a bit. Perry Kaupon, pres. of BCWF always does the leg work, and the USFW guys at the Valley City Wetland District give us a great lift with equipment, etc. Cory Richarson is the head honcho there and very good to work with. The bales are being dropped for placement-reloading as we speak.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Will be held 11/1---VC Eagles--Grand Prize WIN Model 70, 30-06
5-6 PM social and raffels
6-7:30 banquet
7:30 auction
$15 single-$25 couple-----The cultural event of the year!

Upcoming: Big Buck Show....VC Eagles Nov 24th...the ones that didn't get away.

*NEXT MEETING* Oct 8th, VFW--free burgers from 6 til gone for paid up members. Guest Speaker Terry Stienwand on the trout fishery at Moon Lake.

Stutsman County Youth Pheasant Hunt Oct 26, 16 and under--Call Bob Purcell for more info----269-6509.....must register.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

What did Terry have to say about trout going into Moon Lake at this week's meeting? I wouldn't mind some in there, but I am against killing it off for the sake of establishing a trout-only fishery.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

nj--your smallys are safe. No kill off for Moon. Walleye stocking started last spring, as the perch are over populated. Sounds like catch and release for the trout. No live bait *fish*.

Chris, you need to get together with nj--he is a darn good outdoor writer, with a fishing speciality, good info for the forum.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Did you just say they are stocking WALLEYE in moon lake!?!?

Wow! I wonder how they will take to it? I guess it is about to get a whole lot more diversified in that little pothole lake. Should be fun to fish in 3-4 years! As for now, I'll stick to the smallies when I'm out there!

I appreciate the kind words on the articles!

Tight Lines & Shoot Straight!


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

A tip of the hat to the BCWF and ND Landowner Sportsmens Council. A packed house last evening at the Valley City VFW for the free landowner dinner topped off with some nice prizes.

It's another example of the fine work ND Hunting, Wildlife, Fishing and Sportsmen Clubs do. I know other clubs do the same, would enjoy hearing about your efforts.
Doug


----------

